# Variation of 7x7 Reduction Method



## Branflakeftw (Aug 19, 2013)

After seeing the recent post about solving the first 8 edges I got to thinking.. 
Here is a rough draft of a "method" I consider useful:
1. Solve all centers normally
2. Place the white side of the cube (or whatever side of the cube you prefer having the cross on) on the right
3. Use the first 8 edges method to orient all 4 White edge pieces
4. Solve the white edges and place the paired edges in the white layer correctly (CROSS SOLVED- like tau)
5a. Solve the last 4 edges using algorithms that are normally used but each time you flip a top layer paired edge to solve a middle layer edge piece, do the same movements on the next middle edge piece you solve to reverse the top paired edge that was flipped. 
ex: (U6 L' U' L U F U' F' U6') edge on top right is flipped, then do a U' turn so that when you do the same algorithm again the top edges are oriented correctly.
5b. If edges need to be swapped use algorithms such as (R2 F2 R2 F2) or (R2 U2 R2' U2 R2) and if there is parity use a parity algorithm like normal [a pure edge flipping algorithm would flip without messing up the already solved f2l edg- or the parity alg could be performed before solving the last 4 edges if one could see that there was parity (probably more trouble than its worth)] 
6. Coll or OLL
7. ELL or PLL 

Notes: Thanks so much for the last 8 edges thread it has helped me solve the 7x7 edges so much faster  Please let me know if this variation or method or whatever you call it is viable or not. If it is somewhat viable please let me know how it could be improved. And if there are any mistakes please let me know


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not sure what you mean... Do you want to solve the f2l edges into place so you're just left with last layer? You only describe the solution of 8 edges... Possibly a type on 5a?
I think solving white edges using freeslice, solving the cross, solving four more edges using freeslice and then doing a conventional L4E is probably faster.


----------



## Branflakeftw (Aug 19, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean... Do you want to solve the f2l edges into place so you're just left with last layer? You only describe the solution of 8 edges... Possibly a type on 5a?
> I think solving white edges using freeslice, solving the cross, solving four more edges using freeslice and then doing a conventional L4E is probably faster.



The f2l edges would be in place and you would have to only solve the corners which are really simple algs. after that you would go with normal COLL and ELL


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think solving corners on their own is any faster than solving f2l pairs normally. Or at least, that it saves any more time than is lost from solving the edges with restrictions...


----------

